# Marantz AV7005 opinions?



## DaveinGa (Feb 4, 2012)

Found one of these for $1300 and it seems to be a good deal but, is it the AV unit that I want? I stand to save $300 on this but, if there is one that is as good but cheaper then I don't really save do I? I will have to go with the first few responses so, pressures on for you guys that are on! Lol (can't wait long obviously the guy says deal wont last....) thanks for the help!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You do know that this is a preamp/processor and not an A/V receiver?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

A quick search on audiogon.com reveals used for $1100 plus shipping, brand new $1300 free shipping. Probably no manufacture warranty but I wouldnt let that $1300 price rush you. I love the choice (Marantz is my favorite) as long as you relize youll need an amp.


----------



## DaveinGa (Feb 4, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> You do know that this is a preamp/processor and not an A/V receiver?


Lol, no sir, I am not apparently that smart... Thanks for the heads up though! I plan on using amps anyway but, don't know if I like not having the option.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## DaveinGa (Feb 4, 2012)

TypeA said:


> A quick search on audiogon.com reveals used for $1100 plus shipping, brand new $1300 free shipping. Probably no manufacture warranty but I wouldnt let that $1300 price rush you. I love the choice (Marantz is my favorite) as long as you relize youll need an amp.


Thanks for the advice guys, I am going to hold off as you suggested, might still get one of these but, it can wait a while.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Do know the SR7005 is the AVR analog to the AV7005. It is very well priced and has many fans. That being said, I would check out the TX-NR3009 to get Audyssey MultEQ XT32/SubEQ HT as opposed to the MultEQ XT in both 7005 Models. Especially if using or planning to use dual subwoofers.
Cheers,
J


----------

